# Sponser a non feeder........



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

*Sponser A non Feeder and help me help them.*​When you sponser a non feeder you will get a photo and updates on how 'your' Baby is doing, you can even choose from several Breeds and Morphs, and you get to name 'your snake.
Sponsership is £5 per snake (or more if you wish) and every penny will go towards the Non feeders in my care.
Pm for paypal addy

Choose from Columbian rainbow Boa
Brazillian rainbowboa
Royal Python
Butter Cornsnake
Snow Cornsnake
Classic Corn snake
Blizzard Corn Snake​


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it £5 a month or £5 a week? or is it just £5 ? :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bowie1125 said:


> Is it £5 a month or £5 a week? or is it just £5 ? :lol2:


Its just £5 

mind you you could pay £5 a month if you wanted to :lol2:


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

wohic said:


> Its just £5
> 
> mind you you could pay £5 a month if you wanted to :lol2:


:lol2: Cool, Will Ask My Dad If Im Allowed


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

thats a great idea julia .....can i sponser a brb and a royal please


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> thats a great idea julia .....can i sponser a brb and a royal please


 
Awwwww thank you !! 

wil Pm you now :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you to all the sponsers so far :flrt:


----------



## wolves-stu (Dec 22, 2007)

Great idea wohic how do i sign up lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

if you pm me i can let you have my paypal addy or my adress if you want to send a postcard. I am awaiting a certificate being made that i can email to all sponsers, but my husband is soooooooo slow :bash:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is a big thanks from me to Julia for all the work she does, and anyone who does not know her skill, will be in awe when they see how hard she works with non feeders and how high her success rate is. I don't know how many snakes are alive that wouldn't be here today otherwise, but it must be in the hundreds by now!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Send me you Paypal address and i will sponsor something :2thumb:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> anyone who does not know her skill, will be in awe
> when they see how hard she works with non feeders
> and how high her success rate is

I'd like to add my thanks, cos her idea to get my carpet eating worked a treat. :notworthy:

If you'd like to PM me your paypal ID I'll sponsor your next carpet :2thumb:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll be more than happy to sponser summin. The work you do is so great. Youve helped me loads and it is much appreciated. Your fantastic doin all the rep work you do while lookin after your family.
Well done Julia, keep it.xxx:notworthy::2thumb:

Let me no how to go about it and i'll sponser fiver a month.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Here is a big thanks from me to Julia for all the work she does, and anyone who does not know her skill, will be in awe when they see how hard she works with non feeders and how high her success rate is. I don't know how many snakes are alive that wouldn't be here today otherwise, but it must be in the hundreds by now!


 
:blush: thank you Christy

And thanks everyone for the kind comments, was up until 3 with the little corns this morning trying to convince them that eating really is a good idea !!! some get the jist far quicker than others bless their daft little selves:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wohic said:


> if you pm me i can let you have my paypal addy or my adress if you want to send a postcard. I am awaiting a certificate being made that i can email to all sponsers, *but my husband is soooooooo slow :bash:*



lol, hes 20 odd stone, why would you expect him to be fast? :no1:, hows is th old boy? shame i missed him he other day, maybe he could hav sat on eve :2thumb:.
great idea anyway julia, i hope you get loads of people help you out,i havent ever got spare cash, but i can always add to yourproblems ith free snakes lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> [/b]
> lol, hes 20 odd stone, why would you expect him to be fast? :no1:, hows is th old boy? shame i missed him he other day, maybe he could hav sat on eve :2thumb:.
> great idea anyway julia, i hope you get loads of people help you out,i havent ever got spare cash, but i can always add to yourproblems ith free snakes lol


 
:lol2: Why thanks............ i think :whistling2:


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Ive no non feeders in this year Julia so ill sponsor one for a fiver a month, you pick which one, im not fussed : victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

CaseyM said:


> Ive no non feeders in this year Julia so ill sponsor one for a fiver a month, you pick which one, im not fussed : victory:


thank you Casey :flrt:

i will Pm you now.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Bahhh .... No real snakes Julia !!!!

Send me your PM hun and I'll back one of those lardy royal things


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

ratboy said:


> Bahhh .... No real snakes Julia !!!!
> 
> Send me your PM hun and I'll back one of those lardy royal things


 
thats cos real snakes tend to feed :lol2:

Mind you I do have a non feeder Bull snake here I had forgoten to list, and they are usually dustbins


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

wohic said:


> thats cos real snakes tend to feed :lol2:
> 
> Mind you I do have a non feeder Bull snake here I had forgoten to list, and they are usually dustbins


 
yeah they do eat like dustbins 
usually my fingers :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

when we see you at the weekend we will sponsor something Keep up the great work my dear:no1::2thumb::no1:

mark & liz


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> when we see you at the weekend we will sponsor something Keep up the great work my dear:no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> mark & liz


 
Hon you can sponser my love for a cup of tea :lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

you do make a lovely cuppa :flrt:


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Here is a big thanks from me to Julia for all the work she does, and anyone who does not know her skill, will be in awe when they see how hard she works with non feeders and how high her success rate is. I don't know how many snakes are alive that wouldn't be here today otherwise, but it must be in the hundreds by now!


I second that this lady is a fantastic person who does so much for reptile rescues and she runs a whole family with children, i dont know how she does it, hat off to this girl, she has lovely pets and dedicates alot of her personal time to helping with reps with problems.....

An awesome lady all round.........:2thumb: :no1:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I would be interested, have you got anymore snakes that need sponsers? XD


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Prettyjoby said:


> I would be interested, have you got anymore snakes that need sponsers? XD


I have sent you a pm


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you get a paypal charge deducted from the payment I sent, because I sent it as a gift, and I'd heard if you send it as a gift payment, the person doesn't get charged. If so, then I'd suggest you inform others on this post to send as gifts so you get the full amount and paypal don't rob you with their fees :bash: thieving buggers!


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

^ I got charged 37p by paypal to send my sponser money.
Hope you got it ok btw.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Prettyjoby said:


> ^ I got charged 37p by paypal to send my sponser money.
> Hope you got it ok btw.


I did indeed thank you very much, it really is very much apreciated and will make a big difference.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:flrt::flrt: You really are a wonderful lot :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

good morning everyone.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

did u get lotsa sponsers?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> [/b]
> lol, hes 20 odd stone, why would you expect him to be fast? :no1:, hows is th old boy? shame i missed him he other day, maybe he could hav sat on eve :2thumb:.
> great idea anyway julia, i hope you get loads of people help you out,i havent ever got spare cash, but i can always add to yourproblems ith free snakes lol


 
It's true, I am nearly twenty stone. I did beat anerexia though, in fact I beat the Krrap out of it. lol

I am working on the Sponsor Forms, but I do need a bit of input from Julia before they are ready. But every time I ask her she is always busy with Non-Feeders, in fact you would all be very very surprised how much time and effort Julia puts in trying to get them feeding and she does always seem to come up with the right formula.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Julia
Why dont you sell some of your lovely cards on here? I'm sure they would sell for you given the good cause.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Angi said:


> Hey Julia
> Why dont you sell some of your lovely cards on here? I'm sure they would sell for you given the good cause.


 
Not enough hours in the day to make these anymore..... I have even taken to eating while on pc to save time...........:lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

better then eating the pc lol


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

what does non feeder mean?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

wohic said:


> Not enough hours in the day to make these anymore..... I have even taken to eating while on pc to save time...........:lol2:


 i havent got 5£ to give you because im very poor but if u ever need help feeding them all or any thing at tall id be happy to help you for free.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> i havent got 5£ to give you because im very poor but if u ever need help feeding them all or any thing at tall id be happy to help you for free.


 
bless you scott, I will call you If I need you .


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

can someones tell me what a non feeder means?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

macro junkie said:


> can someones tell me what a non feeder means?


A snake in captivity that doesn't eat... to the eventual point of starving itself to death if an experienced person does not find a way to tempt it back into eating.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i think its great what you do, ive got 11 non feeders at the mo that ive just managed to get feeding. Its not nice seeing them starve to death  Keep up the good work and ill sponsor some in the future when ive got my money probs sorted: victory:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Julia works really hard getting all those Non-Feeders feeding and any other Sponsorship I think will be greatfully received.


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

pm me me details please julia , great work and great idea ,:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you everyone thats sponsered and I appologise for lack of contact from me , I have been very busy and quite unwell and time has just got away from me, I really do apreciate the halp you are giving me and it means that this year I have not had to turn away any needy snakes which is wonderful 
THANK YOU !!!!!!!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

is it possible to see some pics so i can choose one to sponser?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

would you ever get to adopt the snake?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

luke123 said:


> would you ever get to adopt the snake?


some become available for adoption yes


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

lynneowen1 said:


> is it possible to see some pics so i can choose one to sponser?


I will try and find the time to put some pictures up tomorrow, I have about 60 here at the moment though, so it wont be pics off all of them.

here is a couple just to wet your appitite.
soloman island tree boa, \royal and a Granite Burm (now gone home  )


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

wohic said:


> Its just £5
> 
> mind you you could pay £5 a month if you wanted to :lol2:


hi im willing to sponsor one of ur snakes but i will pay £5 a month ..if thts ok..


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

do you think you can sort my girlfriend out? she's a fussy eater.....:whistling2:

i'll give you a fiver if you can get her eating curries


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

fishboy said:


> do you think you can sort my girlfriend out? she's a fussy eater.....:whistling2:
> 
> i'll give you a fiver if you can get her eating curries


 
Lol well it might be a two person job force feeding mel........

perhaps you should try scenting with some nice Diamonds and gold


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

fishboy said:


> do you think you can sort my girlfriend out? she's a fussy eater.....:whistling2:
> 
> i'll give you a fiver if you can get her eating curries


Oops, i happened to be reading this thread, and Mel was standing next to me when i got to this post. The look on her face was priceless. :lol2:

She has now gone to beat Andy up...... again.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oops, i happened to be reading this thread, and Mel was standing next to me when i got to this post. The look on her face was priceless. :lol2:
> 
> She has now gone to beat Andy up...... again.


Totally deserved I am sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> Lol well it might be a two person job force feeding mel........
> 
> perhaps you should try scenting with some nice Diamonds and gold





Snakes r grreat said:


> Oops, i happened to be reading this thread, and Mel was standing next to me when i got to this post. The look on her face was priceless. :lol2:
> 
> She has now gone to beat Andy up...... again.





wohic said:


> Totally deserved I am sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hes a cheeky git isnt he, I punched him hahaha. I think your right Juila I deserve diamonds after this :whistling2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi hun, do you have any royals left that need a sponser mummy lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Hi hun, do you have any royals left that need a sponser mummy lol


there are 3 royals in my care at the moment


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

do you accept cash or just paypal? i wanna sponser a royal lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Exotica said:


> do you accept cash or just paypal? i wanna sponser a royal lol


 
lol I can take cash if you dont have paypal.......... Drop me a pm if you want details., as said further back in the thread I am pretty hopeless with updates though :blush: I seem to run out of hours in a day :lol2:


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

thats ok hun :lol2: just let me name it and send one piccy and ill be happy :whistling2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

great idea Julia - you derserve some help with all the little swines - I couldn't believe how many you had in this year - and how many come right

You are amazing!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just bumping this one.
When I get sorted with my bills and see what's left from my birthday money I'll send you a donation. 



Oh and my birthday is on the 20th. :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------

